# b14 love



## NW200sx (Apr 3, 2003)

what do u guys think? new pics with cf hood... Can anyone photoshop my car wit black housing headlights? that would be much appreciated


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

is it carbon fiber. If you dont want it, Ill buy it from you. Im fairly local.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Looking nice.


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

Nice car. looks shockingly like Mike Youngs 200.

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/may05/project200sx/images/21212.jpg

You have good taste my friend.


----------

